# York and my dog



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi, I am planning to visit York show this saturday but as we will be out all day I will need to take Rolo my pet Lab with me. Are dogs allowed? We can leave him out side with the kids of any MH's we want to go in so I am not expecting him to get into the new MH's. Are there any other areas we will not get into with the dog?

Sorry about all the questions but is our first show.

Thanks in advance Richard...


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Richard

Looks as though taking the woofer will be no problem ( lots of motorhomers have dogs) on the web page of the show it says :_

_DOGS
Dogs are welcome in the exhibition area as long as they are kept on a lead and under control. Please do not leave dogs in cars. _

A to Z info for York Show <<<<

Mike


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Richard 

Please take the dog, we have been going to York since 1997, and wouldn't dream of not taking him. 

We will be there, if work allows, and so will Shug, our Westie. 

He's up for a fight, unless your dog is a bitch, say no more  

It's totally dog friendly at York  

Dave


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I actually thought it was a requirement to take your dog along?!! :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*York*

Hello

I would very much like to go to York but my dadda is working on Saturday. I wish he could have every weekend off and we could go more places.

Dadda says we would go on Sunday for a walk around but I wanted to stay over.

Lots of love from Oscar


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for your replys ( esspecialy yours oscar ) Rolo, wife and kids will be at the show Saturday looking for our perfect MH.

PS. Is it a good idea to buy at a show? Will there be anything that I should buy for the MH even before we get one at the show?

richard...


----------

